# Hi I am from NJ, USA:) but grew up in Ukraine - anyone from these places?



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone - i am new to this group - very friendly!

I am also new in designing my own patterns - wanted to show off my recent work and seek your opinion

I am currently living in NJ/USA - but grew up in Ukraine, place very dear to my heart (still have all my family there). I am a mom of little girl with another girl on the way And lucky to have a husband who supports my little hobby of knitting and designing- that is now taking over half of our house!

Sharing some of knit work - Leave-me-not mitts, Baby Oaks Mitts & HugMeTight cowl.

warmest regards to everyone and Happy Knitting! 
Lyudmyla


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

welcome to a very friendly and helpful forum. I was born and raised and lived in Northern New Jersey all my life - until 3 years ago when I moved across the country to the state of Washington.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to this site and welcome to this country. Your knitting is very beautiful. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone - i am new to this group - very friendly folks here! thank you for accepting me!

I am also new in designing my own patterns - wanted to show off my recent work and seek your opinion

I am currently living in NJ/USA - but grew up in Ukraine, place very dear to my heart (still have all my family there). I am a mom of little girl with another girl on the way And lucky to have a husband who supports my little hobby of knitting and designing- that is now taking over half of our house!

Sharing some of knit work - Leave-me-not mitts, Baby Oaks Mitts & HugMeTight cowl - i knitted both sets of mitts flat with the mattress sts on the side - much faster than doing circular, but it's a trade off!

warmest regards to everyone and Happy Knitting! 
Lyudmyla


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you!  wow - where in NJ? we r in Bergen county - hope you like Washington State!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

All three are very pretty! Love your work! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

How did you make those cables on the cowl? Was the yarn chain stitched first?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!&#127803; I know a young woman here in our small town who is from the Ukraine. She has a fairly new baby boy.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very beautiful designs, and the leaf patterns are perfect for the coming months.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Love your designs. I much prefer to knit flat also.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome. Your designs are lovely!!! Will be looking forward to enjoying more of your creations!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome. Your designs are beautiful and how lucky to have such a supportive husband.. My grandfather was from Kiev and I think my mother was born in a small city called Proskurov which I believe now has another name. She came here at age three. Sadly my grandmother never gave us much information about these places so I literally know nothing about them.


----------



## katkins (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the group. I must say that I prefer flat knitting to knitting in the round.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I prefer to knit flat rather then in the round. It is faster. You do
beautiful work.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you feels like i went on a trip around the world - very nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

Say hello from me to her! UKraine is in trouble now... like a lot of countries are - we r lucky to be here! (God Bless America!)


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! I prefer knitting in the round - I hate sewing seams - but I've certainly learned here that we each have our own way of doing things, and they're all good.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

wow - i was born about 50km away from Kiev didn't live there but have a lot of friends living there now


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

i hear you! 

i also really meet folks who like to do both - crochet and knit - they almost always prefer one to another / (i could crochet ok but really prefer to knit and enjoy it much more, go figure)


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely work and I would love the pattern for your cabled cowl. Do you have a link for it please?


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

with my pleasure! thank you so much for your support in advance and any questions, comments, feedback - i am always available to help! (and you get 1 pattern free with each purchase - just send me a note which one or use the code: Buy1Get1Free)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hug-me-tight-4


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome. Your work is beautiful. I do hope and pray your family in the Ukraine is safe and well.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome and lovely work.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan (USA)


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I live in Passaic County.

Your knitting is beautiful.

I crochet blankets for charity.

Welcome, and have fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

life is good indeed!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to KP!

Love your designs. Do you have a blog/list them at Ravalry/somewhere else your designs are posted?


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

o yes - i am happy to share my work - i am on Ravelry! feel free to join my small new group - not much there yet, but I will be adding more designs and more codes for free or discounted patterns

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lyudmyla-vayner

Feel free to browse through my Free Patterns too! hope you enjoy making these!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your work is lovely. Those little mitts are so cute. Welcome to the KP forum. 
I prefer working in the round but I did get over my dislike of seaming. I still prefer round whenever I can.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. Your work is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Love the mitts


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Your cowl is stunning, I prefer to knit flat as I dont mind sewing up, I also crochet and welcome to KP from South Africa


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I have been knitting for over 50 years, but have not gone as far as designing anything. Sometimes I change a pattern, but that is it. I also crochet. I live 25 miles south of Seattle in western Washington state. (It is eastern Washington where the current fires are being fought). Our state is divided in half by a range of mountains called the Cascades. Seeing the pictures you have posted, I think your work is very beautiful. You are a very talented person. I will look forward to more of your posts. I know you will enjoy visiting KP every day.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you for your kind words!I just hope that the fires will not spread too much and will be stopped soon! it's scary... we still remember Sandy here - i was then 6 months pregnant w our first baby girl and were lucky that the 3 trees that fell from the storm nearly missed our bedroom at night - nearly by foot or two... hope no more storms this year -but think fire is scarier


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Hi,I'm from Hudson county ,Kearny ,grew up there then moved south to the Jersey Shore ,now live in Florida but miss Jersey every day .Your work is beautiful thanks for sharing .


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> thank you!  wow - where in NJ? we r in Bergen county - hope you like Washington State!


Morris county ... A little town called cedar knolls. I am loving WA -- hardly any rain or snow in this part


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> thank you!  wow - where in NJ? we r in Bergen county - hope you like Washington State!


Morris county ... A little town called cedar knolls. I am loving WA -- hardly any rain or snow in this part


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> thank you!  wow - where in NJ? we r in Bergen county - hope you like Washington State!


Morris county ... A little town called cedar knolls. I am loving WA -- hardly any rain or snow in this part


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Beautiful knits! :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

ccrotty489 said:


> Morris county ... A little town called cedar knolls. I am loving WA -- hardly any rain or snow in this part


Are you near any of the fires?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely work .........welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome! I too prefer to knit on two needles. Much faster for me. You are fantastic. Your designs are lovely and really inspiring.

I pray your family and friends in Ukraine are well and safe, and that your growing family here in North America is also well and happy.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely. I don't have a preference for knitting in the rnd or flat.

My husband worked in Ukraine for a while. He really enjoyed it.

Welcome to this wonderful forum.

I anticipate beautiful designs from you with your Ukrainian heritage. SUch beautiful knitting comes from that part of the world.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Welcome from Brooklyn...your work is well done


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia,your work is fabulous.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

hello to Australia! we went on Honeymoon there in 2009 - Sydney, Alice Spring, Darwin and Cairns - love love love the country, can't wait to bring our girls there ( it has a special space in my heart)


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore area. Your little girl is adorable and your work is truly lovely. Best wishes to the little one to come.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Welcome from Western Pa.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Tennessee ~  Your knitting is beautiful and so is your little model!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to KP from another NJ resident. Your work is excellent and your baby beautiful.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome from Louisiana love your designs


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome from another Jersey girl. Your work is so beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome from Maryland. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All three are very pretty and welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Another Jersey girl!

Your work is lovely!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! Both my husband's and my grandparents came to U.S. from Ukraine in the early 1900's. We also belong to the Ukrainian Catholic Church here in PA.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee ! My father was from Ukrain and one woman here is from Kherson, Ukrain ,- she came here to live with her son (who is married to american woman and has 3 children),- but none of them are knitters or crocheters ! But I can refresh my knowledge in Russian and Ukrainian knowledge, of course ! You have a pretty patterns, but I prefer to knit and crochet very complicated things and to wear them ! By the way,- I am not young at all ! Welcome to KP ! Fialka.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Hi from NJ! I am now living in Essex county, not too far away! Welcome to paradise!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

lovely to hear everyone's stories! wow so many folks from both NJ and with Ukrainian connections! such a small world!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us. You came to a good place to get all the help you need and patterns


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow! Your designs are beautiful!
Welcome to Knitting Paradise, from Oregon.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi! Welcome from Omaha, Nebraska. 

I LOVE your designs! They're beautiful. I'm bookmarking your Ravelry store. I look forward to knitting some at some time. Is it your daughter, modeling your designs? She is as cute as cute can be! Congratulations on your daughter to be, as well.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you yes it is my little one - she is such a super active toddler now - and going through tantrum phases on and off... i feel like we already hit the teenage years!  oh well.. deep breaths and knitting in between - hope that will help!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> Thank you yes it is my little one - she is such a super active toddler now - and going through tantrum phases on and off... i feel like we already hit the teenage years!  oh well.. deep breaths and knitting in between - hope that will help!


My son had his first (and last) tantrum when I was pregnant with his sister. I responded by lying on the floor next to him and kicking and screaming. He was shocked, to say the least, and never tried it again. If you're up for it, give it a try! :mrgreen:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> Thank you yes it is my little one - she is such a super active toddler now - and going through tantrum phases on and off... i feel like we already hit the teenage years!  oh well.. deep breaths and knitting in between - hope that will help!


My son had his first (and last) tantrum when I was pregnant with his sister. I responded by lying on the floor next to him and kicking and screaming. He was shocked, to say the least, and never tried it again. If you're up for it, give it a try! :mrgreen:


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

ooo we tried that - i think the problem is that she understands and says too much now - but her emotional development is not there yet (she is only 2.5 - sometimes i feel like my emotional development is not there yet lol!) 

i hope one day i could report back that we are on a good track w behavior


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> Thank you yes it is my little one - she is such a super active toddler now - and going through tantrum phases on and off... i feel like we already hit the teenage years!  oh well.. deep breaths and knitting in between - hope that will help!


Enjoy every one of those years. My children grew up so fast and so did not grandsons. Now no little ones around. I sure miss them. Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Greetings from Passaic County NJ


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

welcome and lovely work.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Lyudmyla, nice to meet you too. Welcome from Perth, Western Australia. Beautiful daughter and knitting. &#128512;


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

ooo - i know your work! i've been watching your collection of lovely knits for a long time! where in Australia are you? perhaps next time we there we should meet I've been there on my honeymoon - but next time we'll go visit for a month or so w our girls

love love love your work! your baby angel pattern is superb!
best
Lyudmyla


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia. 
You have made some lovely items. :thumbup:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome from Yorkshire England


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire! Your work is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> o yes - i am happy to share my work - i am on Ravelry! feel free to join my small new group - not much there yet, but I will be adding more designs and more codes for free or discounted patterns
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lyudmyla-vayner
> 
> Feel free to browse through my Free Patterns too! hope you enjoy making these!


Thank you for sharing your story and joining our forum. Just joined your Ravelry group.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

hello to everyone new! thank you so much for all the welcomes - and Happy Monday!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome from NC from a former New Jerseyan! Your work
is remarkable.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy you have joined us here. Your work is very nice.
Welcome from California.


----------

